# Old Soundstream Amp repair



## mnmax8238 (Oct 15, 2017)

Based on reading some posting it appears there are 3 names that come up consistently to do amp reapairs
-TrickyRicky
-Shaun K
-Wade Stewart

Ive tried the member search for TR and Shaun K to PM them, but it keeps showing "no results"

cant find Wades contact info except from old postings from years ago, which I tried, im assuming thats an old email.

Can anyone help me out with contact info for the above listed or any other reputable amp repair guys?

Thanks


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

mnmax8238 said:


> Based on reading some posting it appears there are 3 names that come up consistently to do amp reapairs
> -TrickyRicky
> -Shaun K
> -Wade Stewart
> ...


I'm friends with Wade on Facebook and hes been pretty quiet on there for almost a year now.
I'm also friends with Shawn, I'll notify him of this post for you. 

Another person to contact would be Ray Rayfield of Linear Power.


----------



## acelabs (Jul 27, 2014)

smgreen20 said:


> I'm friends with Wade on Facebook and hes been pretty quiet on there for almost a year now.
> I'm also friends with Shawn, I'll notify him of this post for you.
> 
> Another person to contact would be Ray Rayfield of Linear Power.


I am Wade Stewart. If you still need your SS amplifier repaired or you have any questions let me know. I can repair, rebuild or upgrade your amplifier. My user name on DIYMA is acelabs.


----------



## acelabs (Jul 27, 2014)

I am Wade Stewart. If you still need your SS amplifier repaired or you have any questions let me know. I can repair, rebuild or upgrade your amplifier. My user name on DIYMA is acelabs.


----------



## ninjamoby (Feb 13, 2018)

I have the same request - repair my old Soundstream amps.
I went to PM the individuals already spoken of in this thread but I need to have at least one post to PM.

So consider this my obligatory first post!

Long time reader... this place has been a good resource for many projects. 
My current project in a desk studio system for my computer. I want to put my old Soundstream MC140 and D100II amps to good use!

Thanks for having me


----------



## acelabs (Jul 27, 2014)

ninjamoby said:


> I have the same request - repair my old Soundstream amps.
> I went to PM the individuals already spoken of in this thread but I need to have at least one post to PM.
> 
> So consider this my obligatory first post!
> ...


ninjamoby, 
I can repair or rebuild/upgrade all Soundstream old school amplifiers. Let me know which model(s) you would like worked on and I can give you a quote. We can talk on here or if you would like to contact me directly my email address is: [email protected]


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

My name is Jeff Priddy, I also do amp repairs and restorations. I can complete the work to your amp if you like. I have completed repairs to a number of sound stream amps. I do a complete recap of the unit and repairs to each unit as needed. You can contact me at (714) 907-6318

REGARDS:

Jeff Priddy


----------



## tdc36 (Dec 6, 2009)

acelabs said:


> I am Wade Stewart. If you still need your SS amplifier repaired or you have any questions let me know. I can repair, rebuild or upgrade your amplifier. My user name on DIYMA is acelabs.



I can vouch for Wade. I took my Rubicon 404 to him about 2 1/2 years ago and he upgraded it to a class A biased 404 and increased the power output substantially. Brought back nostalgia days of when I had my class A 100's. It still rocks. Hey Wade. I might have another in the near future. I'll call you. Hopefully, your number is the same. Troy


----------



## Rylos (Aug 30, 2013)

I've actually been using someone that isn't on the forum here. I found him on Facebook but he can also be reached below:
Jeremy Scott Loftis
(405)308-0733 
he is thediscman6446 on ebay as well

He does Class A conversions and power upgrades as well as repairs. He also gave me permission to post his information so there is no issue with it being here from his perspective.


----------

